# Mia moglie ha avuto una relazione telefonica durata 6 mesi



## Marcone (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ho scoperto recentemente che mia moglie si sente spesso al telefono con un altro uomo. La cosa è iniziata 6 mesi dal 17 giugno e dopo chiaramente dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto sono terminate le chiamate  da parte di lei,il 4 dicembre,dalle mie ricerche posso dire con estrema sicurezza  che oltre a sentirsi per telefono gli manda messaggi anche nell’orario di lavoro lavorando al pomeriggio dalle 14 alle 22 però ho notato che per quanto riguarda sentirsi  lei lo chiama dopo la fine dell’orario di lavoro e a volte alla mattina quando e fuori di casa per fare esempio la spesa e dopo il lavoro,rientrava spesso a casa 20/30 minuti più tardi del solito orario e negli ultimi 3 mesi lei gli a fatto ben 360 messaggi,molti durante l’orario di lavoro ho tentato una volta di entrare nel sistema della compagnia telefonica ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla perche per mio errore mi ero segnato in fretta e sbagliato il codice inviatomi nel suo cellulare e lei ha scoperto immediatamente che io cercavo di controllare,e da quel momento a cominciato a nascondere il telefono ma io essendo una persona molto cocciuta sono riuscito ugualmente a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo,allora sono arrivato a scoprirmi del tutto chiedendole di chi fosse questo n di telefono che mi risultava  dai tabulati,che avevo scaricato,lei mi  prende fuori l’agenda e tira fuori un altro n di telefono dicendomi non è più quello ora l’ha cambiato è chiaro che io dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto continuo a controllare e vedo che non si sente più è chiaro nelle telefonate in uscita però non so in quelle in entrata io insistentemente ho cominciato a chiederle se era stato solo una relazione telefonica  o si ci fosse stato qualcosa di più lei mi risponde dicendomi ma dai come puoi pensare una cosa simile  una donna come sono io dura e fredda,che vado a letto con un altro uomo,e poi dopo litigate per telefono la vedo arrivare a casa qualche ora prima,che piange e si scusa per quello che a fatto dicendomi ma dai che non c’è stato nulla secondo te e nel mentre mi dice ciò ride come se per lei il mio pensiero fosse campato in aria. Credo che abbiate una descrizione abbastanza dettagliata. Datemi una risposta concreta cosa debbo pensare,a me piacerebbe che fosse lei a dirmi la verità senza continuare ad investigare Grazie a voi tutti


----------



## Ecate (24 Dicembre 2014)

Come ha conosciuto questa persona? Chi è? 
Se si sentono molto e di nascosto c'è coinvolgimento affettivo. Lei con te come è? Come vanno le cose tra di voi?


----------



## spleen (24 Dicembre 2014)

Benvenuto.
Quanti anni avete?
Avete figli?


----------



## FataIgnorante (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tua moglie l'ha preso abbondantemente da un altro più e più volte. Fattene una ragione. 
Attenzione però alle mosse di violazione privacy che hai fatto quando sarai in sede legale di eventuale separazione. In bocca al lupo-


----------



## Marcone (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Come ha conosciuto questa persona? Chi è?
> Se si sentono molto e di nascosto c'è coinvolgimento affettivo. Lei con te come è? Come vanno le cose tra di voi?


ora è molto attaccata mi è sempre addosso



spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> Quanti anni avete?
> Avete figli?


48 io 49 lei con un figlio di 29 anni



FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tua moglie l'ha preso abbondantemente da un altro più e più volte. Fattene una ragione.
> Attenzione però alle mosse di violazione privacy che hai fatto quando sarai in sede legale di eventuale separazione. In bocca al lupo-


come fai darmi una risposta del genere non vedo il tempo materiale per poter fare ciò


----------



## Homer (24 Dicembre 2014)

Cazzo, proprio sotto Natale dovevi scoprirlo. Ti sei rovinato le feste.


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tua moglie l'ha preso abbondantemente da un altro più e più volte. Fattene una ragione.
> Attenzione però alle mosse di violazione privacy che hai fatto quando sarai in sede legale di eventuale separazione. In bocca al lupo-


Mi è sembrato di leggere oscuro

:unhappy:


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Benvenuto. 

Per tradire bastano 10 minuti se non hai tempo. 

In ogni caso e' sempre tradimento. Per me. 

C'e' chi chiede permessi al lavoro, chi usa i camerini, chi l'auto. Chi le cabine in spiaggia.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Cazzo, proprio sotto Natale dovevi scoprirlo. Ti sei rovinato le feste.



Effettivamente scoccia, io il 4 novembre ma a Natale ero ancora 'furente'.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché,
i certificati cornuti di turno, facciano di tutto per instillare a questo povero utente, 
il tarlo delle corna fatte.
potrebbe esserci un altra via?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché,
> i certificati cornuti di turno, facciano di tutto per instillare a questo povero utente,
> il tarlo delle corna fatte.
> potrebbe esserci un altra via?


Mah
Tutti quei messaggi, le telefonate
I, come li chiami tu, certificati cornuti di turno (carino da parte tua) ci sono passati
E magari parlano per esperienza vissuta.
Nessuno si è augurato che siano state corna consumate.
Peraltro mi pare che solo fata abbia insinuato il sospetto di qualcosa di concreto. È lui se non erro non è cornuto


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> bisognerebbe chiedersi il perché,
> i certificati cornuti di turno, facciano di tutto per instillare a questo povero utente,
> il tarlo delle corna fatte.
> potrebbe esserci un altra via?



Perche' pure noi abbiamo creduto alle rassicurazioni. Poi tutti, dico tutti, abbiamo bevuto l'amaro calice!


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' pure noi abbiamo creduto alle rassicurazioni. Poi tutti, dico tutti, abbiamo bevuto l'amaro calice!



va bene, prendo atto:
è cornuto.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> va bene, prendo atto:
> è cornuto.


Non hai capito niente
Leggi!


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> va bene, prendo atto:
> è cornuto.



Guarda che non mi da nessuna gioia lo siano altri. 

Non ho voglia di riscrivere la mia lunga storia. So, solo che gli ho creduto diverse volte e si sono rilevate tutte palle.

Come me qui dentro e' pieno.  

Leggi  varie storie.  

Uno non manda 600 messaggi per passatempo. O e' scemo.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Mah
> Tutti quei messaggi, le telefonate
> I, come li chiami tu, certificati *cornuti di turno (carino da parte tua)* ci sono passati
> E magari parlano per esperienza vissuta.
> ...


si carino, non ci trovo niente di male a catalogare le persone per quello che sono o sono state,
 anche perché, per me il termine non è assolutamente offensivo.
anzi.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> si carino, non ci trovo niente di male a catalogare le persone per quello che sono o sono state,
> anche perché, per me il termine non è assolutamente offensivo.
> anzi.


Magari per gli altri si.
No n ci hai pensato?


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> si carino, non ci trovo niente di male a catalogare le persone per quello che sono o sono state,
> anche perché, per me il termine non è assolutamente offensivo.
> anzi.



Allora non hai problemi,   Lei e' al secondo matrimonio?


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Non hai capito niente
> Leggi!


dici che ho letto male?


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> dici che ho letto male?


Al, a parte fata ignorante chi ha scritto che la
Moglie ha già scopato?


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Magari per gli altri si.
> No n ci hai pensato?


certo, ma perché
la parola in sé deve essere discriminante?
Se all'esser traditi dai connotazione solo negativa, tanto da abnegare il termine stesso, 
pensi che mai ne uscirai fuori?


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> certo, ma perché
> la parola in sé deve essere discriminante?
> Se all'esser traditi dai connotazione solo negativa, tanto da abnegare il termine stesso,
> pensi che mai ne uscirai fuori?



Che c'e' di positivo nell'essere traditi?  

A parte che dopo lava lui i piatti a vita ahahahaha


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Al, a parte fata ignorante chi ha scritto che la
> Moglie ha già scopato?


altri commenti mi sembravano sullo stesso piano,
i dici minuti, le cabine.
volevo solo dare una speranza a questo utente.
se rimaniamo veramente in tema su cosa lui ha veramente scritto, non ci sono i presupposti per un tradimento consumato.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> altri commenti mi sembravano sullo stesso piano,
> i dici minuti, le cabine.
> volevo solo dare una speranza a questo utente.
> se rimaniamo veramente in tema su cosa lui ha veramente scritto, non ci sono i presupposti per un tradimento consumato.



In base a cosa mancano?


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> altri commenti mi sembravano sullo stesso piano,
> i dici minuti, le cabine.
> volevo solo dare una speranza a questo utente.
> se rimaniamo veramente in tema su cosa lui ha veramente scritto, non ci sono i presupposti per un tradimento consumato.


OT

Hai la barba? Baffi, Pizzetti o robe cosi?

Fine OT


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che c'e' di positivo nell'essere traditi?
> 
> A parte che dopo lava lui i piatti a vita ahahahaha


nell'esser tradit niente, anche se qui ci sarebbe da discutere.
Sul termine in sé, invece molto.
definirsi cornuto o prendere atto, è già un modo per superare.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> In base a cosa mancano?



forse anche voi dovreste leggere meglio.


----------



## disincantata (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> nell'esser tradit niente, anche se qui ci sarebbe da discutere.
> Sul termine in sé, invece molto.
> definirsi cornuto o prendere atto, è già un modo per superare.



Se e' per quello, passati i primi sei mesi ci ridiamo sopra alla grande. Scegliamo pure i ritrovi con il soffitto alto!:rotfl:


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Hai la barba? Baffi, Pizzetti o robe cosi?
> 
> Fine OT


Tebe
Io ho il pizzetto
Sii gentile distingui


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> OT
> 
> Hai la barba? Baffi, Pizzetti o robe cosi?
> 
> Fine OT


gran bel fisico, proprio ieri sera ho ricevuto gli apprezzamenti di una cameriera.
barba pulita e curata, anche se migliora con l'effetto "lupo di mare".
moro, molto mediterraneo.
Sono frocio questo si, altro termine che mi piace usare,
 per definirmi e che non trovo assolutamente discriminante.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> gran bel fisico, proprio ieri sera ho ricevuto gli apprezzamenti di una cameriera.
> barba pulita e curata, anche se migliora con l'effetto "lupo di mare".
> moro, molto mediterraneo.
> Sono frocio questo si, altro termine che mi piace usare,
> per definirmi e che non trovo assolutamente discriminante.


Beato te
Io sono bruttino.


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Tebe
> Io ho il pizzetto
> Sii gentile distingui


Non mi è possibile.
Mi spiace.


----------



## Tebe (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> gran bel fisico, proprio ieri sera ho ricevuto gli apprezzamenti di una cameriera.
> barba pulita e curata, anche se migliora con l'effetto "lupo di mare".
> moro, molto mediterraneo.
> Sono frocio questo si, altro termine che mi piace usare,
> per definirmi e che non trovo assolutamente discriminante.


Sei già stato bannato dal mio immaginario erotico alle prime tre parole.
A me piacciono i morbidi e quindi niente sogni erotici.
Volevo solo sapere della barba.
Pazienza.
Ora punto qualcun altro.

Comunque benvenuto.



Credo...


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sei già stato bannato dal mio immaginario erotico alle prime tre parole.
> A me piacciono i morbidi e quindi niente sogni erotici.
> Volevo solo sapere della barba.
> Pazienza.
> ...



'azzo.
bruciato, cosi.
sono sempre pronto alle eccezioni, comunque.
sempre stato.
non ho la tartaruga, ma certo sono asciutto e sodo come una lince.
cosa ci fai con i morbidosi?


----------



## Zod (24 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> Ho scoperto recentemente che mia moglie si sente spesso al telefono con un altro uomo. La cosa è iniziata 6 mesi dal 17 giugno e dopo chiaramente dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto sono terminate le chiamate  da parte di lei,il 4 dicembre,dalle mie ricerche posso dire con estrema sicurezza  che oltre a sentirsi per telefono gli manda messaggi anche nell’orario di lavoro lavorando al pomeriggio dalle 14 alle 22 però ho notato che per quanto riguarda sentirsi  lei lo chiama dopo la fine dell’orario di lavoro e a volte alla mattina quando e fuori di casa per fare esempio la spesa e dopo il lavoro,rientrava spesso a casa 20/30 minuti più tardi del solito orario e negli ultimi 3 mesi lei gli a fatto ben 360 messaggi,molti durante l’orario di lavoro ho tentato una volta di entrare nel sistema della compagnia telefonica ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla perche per mio errore mi ero segnato in fretta e sbagliato il codice inviatomi nel suo cellulare e lei ha scoperto immediatamente che io cercavo di controllare,e da quel momento a cominciato a nascondere il telefono ma io essendo una persona molto cocciuta sono riuscito ugualmente a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo,allora sono arrivato a scoprirmi del tutto chiedendole di chi fosse questo n di telefono che mi risultava  dai tabulati,che avevo scaricato,lei mi  prende fuori l’agenda e tira fuori un altro n di telefono dicendomi non è più quello ora l’ha cambiato è chiaro che io dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto continuo a controllare e vedo che non si sente più è chiaro nelle telefonate in uscita però non so in quelle in entrata io insistentemente ho cominciato a chiederle se era stato solo una relazione telefonica  o si ci fosse stato qualcosa di più lei mi risponde dicendomi ma dai come puoi pensare una cosa simile  una donna come sono io dura e fredda,che vado a letto con un altro uomo,e poi dopo litigate per telefono la vedo arrivare a casa qualche ora prima,che piange e si scusa per quello che a fatto dicendomi ma dai che non c’è stato nulla secondo te e nel mentre mi dice ciò ride come se per lei il mio pensiero fosse campato in aria. Credo che abbiate una descrizione abbastanza dettagliata. Datemi una risposta concreta cosa debbo pensare,a me piacerebbe che fosse lei a dirmi la verità senza continuare ad investigare Grazie a voi tutti



La prima domanda che devi farti non è se ti tradisce o non ti tradisce, o lo ha fatto o no. La prima domanda è se ti ama oppure no. Risposto a quella le altre verranno da sole o perderanno di significato.


----------



## Al. (24 Dicembre 2014)

Palladiano ha detto:


> Beato te
> Io sono bruttino.


io ti trovo affascinante.
sei spontaneo, pronto al prossimo, questa è la tua bellezza.
non perderla.


----------



## Palladiano (24 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> io ti trovo affascinante.
> sei spontaneo, pronto al prossimo, questa è la tua bellezza.
> non perderla.


Beh
E chi se lo aspettava!!!


----------



## spleen (25 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone, Ecate ti ha chiesto anche se conosci il tizio a cui telefonava tua moglie, Lo conosci? E' importante saperlo credo.
Purtroppo non siete proprio giovanissimi, il vostro è un rapporto di lunga durata quindi le cose secondo me non sono così semplici, non si tratta di una sbandata giovanile.
Bisognerebbe analizzare il comportamento di tua moglie alla luce del suo carattere e delle sue problematiche.  Spesso per una donna di questa età si tratta di una evasione dalla routine, una specie di sogno che fa tornare adolescenti, la paura di invecchiare.
 Il motivo o i motivi che la hanno spinta a iniziare e tenerti segreto questo rapporto sono il nocciolo della questione, su questo devi chiedere, anzi, -pretendere- delle spiegazioni esaurienti e non è valido dire soltanto che è stato un errore oppure una sbandata momentanea, in fondo la cosa è durata un bel po'.
 In questo momento il fatto di "cosa abbia combinato" con questo tizio passa un poco in secondo piano. Devi farti dire i motivi, se ce ne sono.
Comunque...  Buon Natale.


----------



## Ecate (25 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' pure noi abbiamo creduto alle rassicurazioni. Poi tutti, dico tutti, abbiamo bevuto l'amaro calice!


Io no cazzarola


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2014)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io no cazzarola


Io nemmeno


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> 'azzo.
> bruciato, cosi.
> sono sempre pronto alle eccezioni, comunque.
> sempre stato.
> ...


Mi ci rotolo sopra.
Credo sia compensazione.
Sono magra e mi piace essere "avvolta".

Eccezioni?
Apperò... Bravo. Ottimo.


----------



## Ecate (25 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io nemmeno


A me l'amaro calice sarebbe utile ora


----------



## Al. (25 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ci rotolo sopra.
> Credo sia compensazione.
> Sono magra e mi piace essere "avvolta".
> 
> ...



le eccezioni mi sono sempre piaciute, e continuo a concedermele, però devono valere veramente.


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> le eccezioni mi sono sempre piaciute, e continuo a concedermele, però devono valere veramente.


Beh, immagino che la selezione delle eccezioni sia più rigida.
Almeno. Nella mia esperienza da frequentatrice di locali gay ho notato questo e sono stata eccezione una sola volta. Le altre ho declinato.
Posso chiederti come mai qui?


----------



## Al. (25 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh, immagino che la selezione delle eccezioni sia più rigida.
> Almeno. Nella mia esperienza da frequentatrice di locali gay ho notato questo e sono stata eccezione una sola volta. Le altre ho declinato.
> Posso chiederti come mai qui?



mi piace molto la donna mentale.
sono qui per puro caso, cercavo aforismi e mi sono imbattuto qui.
certo non pensavo di trovare un mondo.
In particolare mi stupiscono certe dinamiche ma mi rendo conto che 300 e passa utenti,
 non possono rappresentare un intera società di 60 milioni di individui.


----------



## Tebe (25 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> mi piace molto la donna mentale.
> sono qui per puro caso, cercavo aforismi e mi sono imbattuto qui.
> certo non pensavo di trovare un mondo.
> In particolare mi stupiscono certe dinamiche ma mi rendo conto che 300 e passa utenti,
> non possono rappresentare un intera società di 60 milioni di individui.


Se ti riferisci a me (sono egocentrica), sono tutto tranne che mentale, anzi. Piuttosto kreti

Posso chiederti quali dinamiche ti hanno incuriosito?








Cioè.
Siamo fonte di studio?
Tutta colpa di quella facocera di nicka.
Tra barbe e strapugnamenti di patata...

Che figure...
Meno male che ci sono io ad alzare il livello.
:festa::dito:


----------



## Marcone (25 Dicembre 2014)

si lo conosco è una m..da di poliziotto sposato con due figli che a sentir lui dice che lo le telefonate erano per sollevargli il morale


----------



## Homer (25 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> mi piace molto la donna mentale.
> sono qui per puro caso, cercavo aforismi e mi sono imbattuto qui.
> certo non pensavo di trovare un mondo.
> In particolare mi stupiscono certe dinamiche ma mi rendo conto che 300 e passa utenti,
> non possono rappresentare un intera società di 60 milioni di individui.



Ma allora si fa così.


----------



## disincantata (25 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma allora si fa così.



C'e' sempre da imparare Homer.   Auguri.


----------



## Ecate (25 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> si lo conosco è una m..da di poliziotto sposato con due figli che a sentir lui dice che lo le telefonate erano per sollevargli il morale


Quindi gli hai chiesto spiegazioni ...


----------



## Homer (25 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> C'e' sempre da imparare Homer.   Auguri.


Auguroni anche a te. Smack


----------



## Palladiano (26 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma allora si fa così.


Homer
Io e te non abbiamo speranze.


----------



## Al. (26 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me (sono egocentrica), sono tutto tranne che mentale, anzi. Piuttosto kreti
> 
> Posso chiederti quali dinamiche ti hanno incuriosito?
> 
> ...


non mi sembri assolutamente kreti, magari una creti consapevole, questo si.
ma sei la moderatrice del forum?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (26 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> Ho scoperto recentemente che mia moglie si sente spesso al telefono con un altro uomo. La cosa è iniziata 6 mesi dal 17 giugno e dopo chiaramente dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto sono terminate le chiamate  da parte di lei,il 4 dicembre,dalle mie ricerche posso dire con estrema sicurezza  che oltre a sentirsi per telefono gli manda messaggi anche nell’orario di lavoro lavorando al pomeriggio dalle 14 alle 22 però ho notato che per quanto riguarda sentirsi  lei lo chiama dopo la fine dell’orario di lavoro e a volte alla mattina quando e fuori di casa per fare esempio la spesa e dopo il lavoro,rientrava spesso a casa 20/30 minuti più tardi del solito orario e negli ultimi 3 mesi lei gli a fatto ben 360 messaggi,molti durante l’orario di lavoro ho tentato una volta di entrare nel sistema della compagnia telefonica ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla perche per mio errore mi ero segnato in fretta e sbagliato il codice inviatomi nel suo cellulare e lei ha scoperto immediatamente che io cercavo di controllare,e da quel momento a cominciato a nascondere il telefono ma io essendo una persona molto cocciuta sono riuscito ugualmente a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo,allora sono arrivato a scoprirmi del tutto chiedendole di chi fosse questo n di telefono che mi risultava  dai tabulati,che avevo scaricato,lei mi  prende fuori l’agenda e tira fuori un altro n di telefono dicendomi non è più quello ora l’ha cambiato è chiaro che io dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto continuo a controllare e vedo che non si sente più è chiaro nelle telefonate in uscita però non so in quelle in entrata io insistentemente ho cominciato a chiederle se era stato solo una relazione telefonica  o si ci fosse stato qualcosa di più lei mi risponde dicendomi ma dai come puoi pensare una cosa simile  una donna come sono io dura e fredda,che vado a letto con un altro uomo,e poi dopo litigate per telefono la vedo arrivare a casa qualche ora prima,che piange e si scusa per quello che a fatto dicendomi ma dai che non c’è stato nulla secondo te e nel mentre mi dice ciò ride come se per lei il mio pensiero fosse campato in aria. Credo che abbiate una descrizione abbastanza dettagliata. *Datemi una risposta concreta cosa debbo pensare*,a me piacerebbe che fosse lei a dirmi la verità senza continuare ad investigare Grazie a voi tutti


Ciao Marcone, benvenuto.
tu chiedi a noi che cosa devi pensare...
mancano alcuni elementi : non dici come va il vostro rapporto.
Perché mai la tua compagna dovrebbe cercare un dialogo con un altro ? Si trova in un momento della sua vita particolarmente difficile ?
Dopo aver scoperto sms e telefonate, avete avuto un confronto sincero e diretto ? Quale spiegazione ti ha dato... se tu continui a investigare?


----------



## Palladiano (26 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> non mi sembri assolutamente kreti, magari una creti consapevole, questo si.
> ma sei la moderatrice del forum?


No. Lei è Tebe!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> non mi sembri assolutamente kreti, magari una creti consapevole, questo si.
> ma sei la moderatrice del forum?



Un altro che ha letto il regolamento.
A posto.


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> non mi sembri assolutamente kreti, magari una creti consapevole, questo si.
> ma sei la moderatrice del forum?


Non ci sono moderatori nel forum.
Ci auto cazziamo a vicenda.
Siamo un fulgido esempio di anarchia consapevole.
Fidati. Sono kreti..la mia forza è non sembrarlo.


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un altro che ha letto il regolamento.
> A posto.



Nemmeno io ho letto quello "nuovo"


----------



## Marcone (26 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Marcone, benvenuto.
> tu chiedi a noi che cosa devi pensare...
> mancano alcuni elementi : non dici come va il vostro rapporto.
> Perché mai la tua compagna dovrebbe cercare un dialogo con un altro ? Si trova in un momento della sua vita particolarmente difficile ?
> Dopo aver scoperto sms e telefonate, avete avuto un confronto sincero e diretto ? Quale spiegazione ti ha dato... se tu continui a investigare?


Be debbo dire che delle grandi spiegazioni me ne a date poch, io gli ho chiesto come di logica se c'è stato un rapporto più intimo oltre alle telefonate ed sms che sono stati davvero tanti lei mi risponde ma dai come fai a pensare una cosa simile tu mi vedresti insieme ad un altra persona che non sia tu il contenuto di tutti gli sms e le telefonate non melo ha detto,è capitato che dopo alcune telefonate che gli facevo a lavorare dicendogli che l'avrei lasciata od altre cose offensive lei si presentasse a casa prima del tempo,piangendo ed implorandomi le sue scuse,e che non c'era stato nulla di rapporto fisico io impietosito come sempre mi commuovevo e allora il tutto si appianava ma nella mia mente il pensiero di questo tradimento morale esiste sempre e il mio scopo è quello di sapere realmente la verità sempre se c'è una verità ed un conseguimento più grave saluti e grazie


----------



## Palladiano (26 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un altro che ha letto il regolamento.
> A posto.


:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè.
> Siamo fonte di studio?
> Tutta colpa di quella facocera di nicka.
> Tra barbe e strapugnamenti di patata...
> ...



Finisce che ci credono sul serio!!! :santarellina:


----------



## Tebe (26 Dicembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Finisce che ci credono sul serio!!! :santarellina:


Si.
Come al fatto che ho la quinta di tette


----------



## free (26 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ci sono moderatori nel forum.
> *Ci auto cazziamo a vicenda.*
> Siamo un fulgido esempio di anarchia consapevole.
> Fidati. Sono kreti..la mia forza è non sembrarlo.



...e pure qui finisce che ci credono sul serio


----------



## Stark72 (27 Dicembre 2014)

Guarda neanche leggo i commenti, mandala affanculo, STOP.
Buon 2015, possibilmente senza stronze.
Ti assicuro che si sta una favola!!!
Ciauz


----------



## Diletta (27 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> Be debbo dire che delle grandi spiegazioni me ne a date poch, io gli ho chiesto come di logica se c'è stato un rapporto più intimo oltre alle telefonate ed sms che sono stati davvero tanti lei mi risponde ma dai come fai a pensare una cosa simile tu mi vedresti insieme ad un altra persona che non sia tu il contenuto di tutti gli sms e le telefonate non melo ha detto,è capitato che dopo alcune telefonate che gli facevo a lavorare dicendogli che l'avrei lasciata od altre cose offensive lei si presentasse a casa prima del tempo,piangendo ed implorandomi le sue scuse,e che non c'era stato nulla di rapporto fisico io impietosito come sempre mi commuovevo e allora il tutto si appianava ma nella mia mente il pensiero di questo* tradimento morale *esiste sempre e il mio scopo è quello di sapere realmente la verità* sempre se c'è una verità *ed un conseguimento più grave saluti e grazie



C'è sempre una verità, cioè una spiegazione per qualsiasi azione uno compia, ma qui è molto semplice e banale perché è sempre la solita storia, ma non voglio dilungarmi...e poi, se ci leggi da un po', l'avrai trovato scritto decine di volte qui dentro.

Tradimento morale, ho capito cosa intendi.
Se questo fosse accompagnato da quello materiale cosa penseresti di fare?  
E comunque il tarlo di questo dubbio non ti lascerà mai, dunque devi fare di tutto per sapere e tranquillizzarti.
Con ogni mezzo perché ne va del tuo benessere.


----------



## Marcone (29 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è sempre una verità, cioè una spiegazione per qualsiasi azione uno compia, ma qui è molto semplice e banale perché è sempre la solita storia, ma non voglio dilungarmi...e poi, se ci leggi da un po', l'avrai trovato scritto decine di volte qui dentro.
> 
> Tradimento morale, ho capito cosa intendi.
> Se questo fosse accompagnato da quello materiale cosa penseresti di fare?
> ...


Ti capisco che dovrei sapere la verità,se come dici tu c,è dell'altro oltre a delle chiamate e a dei semplici ma molti messaggi,ma consigliami tu come posso fare per strapparle la verità continua a dirmi che non c'è stato assolutamente nulla,e oltretutto aggiunge ma che schifo sono 30 anni che siamo insieme e l'unico uomo che ha osato toccarmi sei stato solo tu con giuramenti rivolte a sue persone care come madre ecc.be grazie infinite


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è sembrato di leggere oscuro
> 
> :unhappy:


Tebina! Me la dai?
(così ti sembro un coglione qualsiasi e pareggiamo)


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Dicembre 2014)

Al. ha detto:


> va bene, prendo atto:
> è cornuto.


E manco poco...addirittura si smessaggia con un poliziotto! Si sentirà più sicura!Anche come nel prenderlo!Magari prima aveva dei dubbi!


----------



## FataIgnorante (29 Dicembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un altro che ha letto il regolamento.
> A posto.


...regolamento?


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (29 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> Ti capisco che dovrei sapere la verità,se come dici tu c,è dell'altro oltre a delle chiamate e a dei semplici ma molti messaggi,ma consigliami tu come posso fare per strapparle la verità continua a dirmi che non c'è stato assolutamente nulla,e oltretutto aggiunge ma che schifo sono 30 anni che siamo insieme e l'unico uomo che ha osato toccarmi sei stato solo tu con giuramenti rivolte a sue persone care come madre ecc.be grazie infinite


Ciao Marcone, sono d'accordo con Diletta. Come si fa a consigliarti su come strapparle la verità ?
Devi confrontarti con tua moglie e cercare di comprendere perché ha sentito l'esigenza di rivolgere altrove le sue attenzioni.  Non ci hai detto nulla del vostro rapporto... c'era aria di crisi ? E' successo qualcosa che vi ha allontanati ?
Mi pare di aver capito che non sai nemmeno di che cosa parlassero...


----------



## Marcone (30 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ciao Marcone, sono d'accordo con Diletta. Come si fa a consigliarti su come strapparle la verità ?
> Devi confrontarti con tua moglie e cercare di comprendere perché ha sentito l'esigenza di rivolgere altrove le sue attenzioni.  Non ci hai detto nulla del vostro rapporto... c'era aria di crisi ? E' successo qualcosa che vi ha allontanati ?
> Mi pare di aver capito che non sai nemmeno di che cosa parlassero...


A be in effetti non so i cosa si sono parlati l'unica cosa che so sono le miriadi di sms che lei gli ha mandato e sicuramente lui le ha risposto,a conti fatti sono circa 700 mess e 40 telefonate,ma vedi il fatto è questo a mio avviso che guardando tutti i tabulati da giugno quando è iniziato il tutto fino ai primi di dicembre quando per forza maggiore dopo che avevo scoperto il tutto a smesso,e controllando bene gli orari delle telefonate che in genere avvenivano dopo l'uscita dal lavoro e la durata es. telefonata alle da parte di lei 22.30 durata 7 minuti fine 22.37 lei veniva a casa alle 22.50 però ci sono stati dei giorni che es.durante l'orario di lavoro gli faceva 8 mess e l'ultimo era alle 21.30 e lei veniva a casa alle 22.40 senza però avergli telefonato quel giorno,considerando che marca alle 22.00 e dal posto di lavoro in genere ci mette 10 minuti per arrivare a casa,è chiaro che sapendo io a che ora usciva e il tempo per arrivare a casa alla domanda come mai ai ritardato lei mi rispondeva ma avevo l'auto parcheggiata distante,oppure ho accompagnato a casa una collega,oppure mi sono fermata a fare benzina ecc ecc.debbo dire che quando arrivava a casa 20/25 minuti in più dall'orario normale era profumata,lei non fa l'impiegata ma lavora in uno stabilimento di maggioranza donne operaia,io le chiedevo come mai sei tutta profumata,lei mi rispondeva ma mi sono lavata le mani,comunque il nostro rapporto in 30 anni di alti e bassi in definitiva non andava male,anche sessualmente siamo sempre stati abbastanza attaccati,però mi piacerebbe che da persona intelligente fosse lei a dirmi,la verità oltre a quello che mi a detto,se realmente c'è stato qualcosa di intimo,tengo a precisare che se ci fosse stato qualcosa la mia posizione nei suoi riguardi non cambierebbe,buttare via 30 anni per una scappatella non credo ne valga la pena, spero di esserti stato abbastanza chiaro con la descrizione Grazie


----------



## Diletta (30 Dicembre 2014)

Marcone ha detto:


> A be in effetti non so i cosa si sono parlati l'unica cosa che so sono le miriadi di sms che lei gli ha mandato e sicuramente lui le ha risposto,a conti fatti sono circa 700 mess e 40 telefonate,ma vedi il fatto è questo a mio avviso che guardando tutti i tabulati da giugno quando è iniziato il tutto fino ai primi di dicembre quando per forza maggiore dopo che avevo scoperto il tutto a smesso,e controllando bene gli orari delle telefonate che in genere avvenivano dopo l'uscita dal lavoro e la durata es. telefonata alle da parte di lei 22.30 durata 7 minuti fine 22.37 lei veniva a casa alle 22.50 però ci sono stati dei giorni che es.durante l'orario di lavoro gli faceva 8 mess e l'ultimo era alle 21.30 e lei veniva a casa alle 22.40 senza però avergli telefonato quel giorno,considerando che marca alle 22.00 e dal posto di lavoro in genere ci mette 10 minuti per arrivare a casa,è chiaro che sapendo io a che ora usciva e il tempo per arrivare a casa alla domanda come mai ai ritardato lei mi rispondeva ma avevo l'auto parcheggiata distante,oppure ho accompagnato a casa una collega,oppure mi sono fermata a fare benzina ecc ecc.debbo dire che quando arrivava a casa 20/25 minuti in più dall'orario normale era profumata,lei non fa l'impiegata ma lavora in uno stabilimento di maggioranza donne operaia,io le chiedevo come mai sei tutta profumata,lei mi rispondeva ma mi sono lavata le mani,comunque il nostro rapporto in 30 anni di alti e bassi in definitiva non andava male,anche sessualmente siamo sempre stati abbastanza attaccati,però mi piacerebbe che da persona intelligente fosse lei a dirmi,la verità oltre a quello che mi a detto,se realmente c'è stato qualcosa di intimo,tengo a precisare che* se ci fosse stato qualcosa la mia posizione nei suoi riguardi non cambierebbe,buttare via 30 anni per una scappatella non credo ne valga la pena,* spero di esserti stato abbastanza chiaro con la descrizione Grazie


Anch'io penso che non ne valga la pena, ma qui siamo nella teoria e nei concetti.
Quando sai la cruda verità le cose cambiano di prospettiva...e la cosa ti appare subito grave e altamente sgradevole.


----------



## mentalmente (6 Gennaio 2015)

*Taglia corto*



Marcone ha detto:


> Ho scoperto recentemente che mia moglie si sente spesso al telefono con un altro uomo. La cosa è iniziata 6 mesi dal 17 giugno e dopo chiaramente dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto sono terminate le chiamate  da parte di lei,il 4 dicembre,dalle mie ricerche posso dire con estrema sicurezza  che oltre a sentirsi per telefono gli manda messaggi anche nell’orario di lavoro lavorando al pomeriggio dalle 14 alle 22 però ho notato che per quanto riguarda sentirsi  lei lo chiama dopo la fine dell’orario di lavoro e a volte alla mattina quando e fuori di casa per fare esempio la spesa e dopo il lavoro,rientrava spesso a casa 20/30 minuti più tardi del solito orario e negli ultimi 3 mesi lei gli a fatto ben 360 messaggi,molti durante l’orario di lavoro ho tentato una volta di entrare nel sistema della compagnia telefonica ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla perche per mio errore mi ero segnato in fretta e sbagliato il codice inviatomi nel suo cellulare e lei ha scoperto immediatamente che io cercavo di controllare,e da quel momento a cominciato a nascondere il telefono ma io essendo una persona molto cocciuta sono riuscito ugualmente a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo,allora sono arrivato a scoprirmi del tutto chiedendole di chi fosse questo n di telefono che mi risultava  dai tabulati,che avevo scaricato,lei mi  prende fuori l’agenda e tira fuori un altro n di telefono dicendomi non è più quello ora l’ha cambiato è chiaro che io dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto continuo a controllare e vedo che non si sente più è chiaro nelle telefonate in uscita però non so in quelle in entrata io insistentemente ho cominciato a chiederle se era stato solo una relazione telefonica  o si ci fosse stato qualcosa di più lei mi risponde dicendomi ma dai come puoi pensare una cosa simile  una donna come sono io dura e fredda,che vado a letto con un altro uomo,e poi dopo litigate per telefono la vedo arrivare a casa qualche ora prima,che piange e si scusa per quello che a fatto dicendomi ma dai che non c’è stato nulla secondo te e nel mentre mi dice ciò ride come se per lei il mio pensiero fosse campato in aria. Credo che abbiate una descrizione abbastanza dettagliata. Datemi una risposta concreta cosa debbo pensare,a me piacerebbe che fosse lei a dirmi la verità senza continuare ad investigare Grazie a voi tutti


Hai delle certezze e non ricevi risposte: in più passi il tuo tempo a cercare le prove di quello che sai.
E una volta scoperto tutto, cosa farai? Io partirei da qui: nel darmi questa risposta


----------



## Ecate (7 Gennaio 2015)

Marcone ha detto:


> A be in effetti non so i cosa si sono parlati l'unica cosa che so sono le miriadi di sms che lei gli ha mandato e sicuramente lui le ha risposto,a conti fatti sono *circa 700 mess e 40 telefonate*,ma vedi il fatto è questo a mio avviso che guardando tutti i tabulati da giugno quando è iniziato il tutto fino ai primi di dicembre quando per forza maggiore dopo che avevo scoperto il tutto a smesso,e controllando bene gli orari delle telefonate che in genere avvenivano dopo l'uscita dal lavoro e la durata es. telefonata alle da parte di lei *22.30 durata 7 minuti fine 22.37 lei veniva a casa alle 22.50 però ci sono stati dei giorni che es.durante l'orario di lavoro gli faceva 8 mess *e l'ultimo era alle 21.30 e lei veniva a casa alle 22.40 senza però avergli telefonato quel giorno,considerando che marca alle 22.00 e dal posto di lavoro in genere ci mette 10 minuti per arrivare a casa,è chiaro che sapendo io a che ora usciva e il tempo per arrivare a casa alla domanda come mai ai ritardato lei mi rispondeva ma avevo l'auto parcheggiata distante,oppure ho accompagnato a casa una collega,oppure mi sono fermata a fare benzina ecc ecc.debbo dire che quando arrivava a casa 20/25 minuti in più dall'orario normale era profumata,lei non fa l'impiegata ma lavora in uno stabilimento di maggioranza donne operaia,io le chiedevo come mai sei tutta profumata,lei mi rispondeva ma mi sono lavata le mani,comunque il nostro rapporto in 30 anni di alti e bassi in definitiva non andava male,anche sessualmente siamo sempre stati abbastanza attaccati,però mi piacerebbe che da persona intelligente fosse lei a dirmi,la verità oltre a quello che mi a detto,se realmente c'è stato qualcosa di intimo,tengo a precisare che se ci fosse stato qualcosa la mia posizione nei suoi riguardi non cambierebbe,buttare via 30 anni per una scappatella non credo ne valga la pena, spero di esserti stato abbastanza chiaro con la descrizione Grazie


No vabbè
io qui dico una cosa:
se vi fate l'amante
soprattutto l'amante virtuale
fatevelo smanettone o diventate smanettoni voi


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> No vabbè
> io qui dico una cosa:
> se vi fate l'amante
> soprattutto l'amante virtuale
> fatevelo smanettone o diventate smanettoni voi



Il che è anche meglio per chi si accinge ad investigare. 
C'è sempre qualcosa che tralasciano...


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

Marcone ha detto:


> Ho scoperto recentemente che mia moglie si sente spesso al telefono con un altro uomo. La cosa è iniziata 6 mesi dal 17 giugno e dopo chiaramente dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto sono terminate le chiamate  da parte di lei,il 4 dicembre,dalle mie ricerche posso dire con estrema sicurezza  che oltre a sentirsi per telefono gli manda messaggi anche nell’orario di lavoro lavorando al pomeriggio dalle 14 alle 22 però ho notato che per quanto riguarda sentirsi  lei lo chiama dopo la fine dell’orario di lavoro e a volte alla mattina quando e fuori di casa per fare esempio la spesa e dopo il lavoro,rientrava spesso a casa 20/30 minuti più tardi del solito orario e negli ultimi 3 mesi lei gli a fatto ben 360 messaggi,molti durante l’orario di lavoro ho tentato una volta di entrare nel sistema della compagnia telefonica ma non sono riuscito a combinare nulla perche per mio errore mi ero segnato in fretta e sbagliato il codice inviatomi nel suo cellulare e lei ha scoperto immediatamente che io cercavo di controllare,e da quel momento a cominciato a nascondere il telefono ma io essendo una persona molto cocciuta sono riuscito ugualmente a raggiungere il mio obbiettivo,allora sono arrivato a scoprirmi del tutto chiedendole di chi fosse questo n di telefono che mi risultava  dai tabulati,che avevo scaricato,lei mi  prende fuori l’agenda e tira fuori un altro n di telefono dicendomi non è più quello ora l’ha cambiato è chiaro che io dal momento che ho scoperto il tutto continuo a controllare e vedo che non si sente più è chiaro nelle telefonate in uscita però non so in quelle in entrata io insistentemente ho cominciato a chiederle se era stato solo una relazione telefonica  o si ci fosse stato qualcosa di più lei mi risponde dicendomi ma dai come puoi pensare una cosa simile  una donna come sono io dura e fredda,che vado a letto con un altro uomo,e poi dopo litigate per telefono la vedo arrivare a casa qualche ora prima,che piange e si scusa per quello che a fatto dicendomi ma dai che non c’è stato nulla secondo te e nel mentre mi dice ciò ride come se per lei il mio pensiero fosse campato in aria. Credo che abbiate una descrizione abbastanza dettagliata. Datemi una risposta concreta cosa debbo pensare,a me piacerebbe che fosse lei a dirmi la verità senza continuare ad investigare Grazie a voi tutti


io ti manderei in galera due volte.
Anzi, tre.
Una per violazione privacy.
Due per mancanza di palle.
Tre per la punteggiatura. Guarda che i punti e le virgole sono gratis!


----------



## zadig (7 Gennaio 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Tua moglie l'ha preso abbondantemente da un altro più e più volte. Fattene una ragione.
> Attenzione però alle mosse di violazione privacy che hai fatto quando sarai in sede legale di eventuale separazione. In bocca al lupo-


in questo caso, invece di " Vioooolaaaaaa!" bisogna scrivere "Oscuuuuroooooo!"


----------



## Diletta (7 Gennaio 2015)

Marcone ha detto:


> Ti capisco che dovrei sapere la verità,se come dici tu c,è dell'altro oltre a delle chiamate e a dei semplici ma molti messaggi,ma consigliami tu come posso fare per strapparle la verità *continua a dirmi che non c'è stato assolutamente nulla,e oltretutto aggiunge ma che schifo sono 30 anni che siamo insieme e l'unico uomo che ha osato toccarmi sei stato solo tu con giuramenti rivolte a sue persone care come madre ecc.be *grazie infinite



Guarda, io prima che mi succedesse quello che è successo, mi sono sempre stupita di come un colpevole potesse dichiarare tutto l'opposto ed essere anche più che convincente, questo nei vari aspetti della vita, vedi guai con la giustizia etc.
Ora, mi stupisco molto, ma molto meno (un pochino sarò sempre basita) perché il motivo per cui si mente è sempre lo stesso:
la paura.
Paura di finire anni in galera, paura di perdere la famiglia, di sfare il matrimonio, paura di trovarsi da soli...

Quando feci lo stesso commento al mio psicologo lui mi guardò come si guarda un alieno e sorrideva per la risposta che mi stava per dare, da quanto era banale e semplice, risposta che ho appena scritto:
la paura, gli umani sono spesso dei codardi.

E anche se la rassicuri mille volte al giorno che nulla succederà a dire la verità, la paura le impedirà di lasciarsi andare.
Io, però, ci sono riuscita a farlo parlare...ma per mezzo di una minaccia.
Cosa schifosa da fare, ma il fine giustificava ogni mezzo.


----------



## emme76 (8 Gennaio 2015)

Tu vuoi perdonarla?

Se è così e se è pentita davvero mettici una pietra sopra e vai avanti.


----------



## Jim Cain (8 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, però, ci sono riuscita a farlo parlare...ma per mezzo di una minaccia.
> Cosa schifosa da fare, ma il fine giustificava ogni mezzo.


Che tipo di minaccia ?


----------



## Lorella (9 Gennaio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda, io prima che mi succedesse quello che è successo, mi sono sempre stupita di come un colpevole potesse dichiarare tutto l'opposto ed essere anche più che convincente, questo nei vari aspetti della vita, vedi guai con la giustizia etc.
> Ora, mi stupisco molto, ma molto meno (un pochino sarò sempre basita) perché il motivo per cui si mente è sempre lo stesso:
> la paura.
> Paura di finire anni in galera, paura di perdere la famiglia, di sfare il matrimonio, paura di trovarsi da soli...
> ...


Giustissimo! La paura è il motore della negazione....ma mi chiedo queste persone che hanno paura a posteriori, non potevano farsela sotto al momento del misfatto??? Ah, queste discrepanze temporali! Cmq Diletta, anche io sono riuscita a farlo parlare (ovviamente anche io con minaccia), ma prima, giusto per trafiggermi un altro pò, mi son fatta dare tutte le notizie dettagliate da un'altra persona, per poter avere un riscontro oggettivo.


----------

